# Taxes and receipts for gasoline



## Qowpel (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey guys I was wondering if the use of receipts in which I used cash and not my credit or debit card is allowed when filing taxes. I have several receiots for when I paid using cash. Will they hassle me with this? Do they only accept gas receipts when you paid with a card that was linked to your name?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes cash receipts are fine but what's your reason for not using the standard mileage deduction?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

You are ahead of the game using a standard milage,
assuming you keep proper milage logs,
you get $54 for every 100 miles driven as deductible expenses.
It will be enough to cover your expenses and is a fair rate, far easier than the alternative.


----------

